# المنشآت الصناعية أسس التصميم وكتاب جميل جدا.............



## scarface6us (2 فبراير 2007)

المنشآت الصناعية


الصناعة حرفة قديمة لكنها ظلت معظم التاريخ قليلة الأهمية وعلى نطاق متواضع جدا كانت الصناعة مبعثرة في الريف وفي المدن على السواء وكانت في العصور الوسطى تهرب إلى الريف لتخفف من وطأة قيود نظام الطوائف والحرف.

معايير تخطيطية لتخطيط المناطق الصناعية
1-معايير وظيفية: 
حيث أن وظيفة المصانع لا تتماشى مع طبيعة وسط المدينة لذلك تتواجد المصانع لشوارع بعرض( على أطراف المدن.
2- معايير بيئية:
تتعلق ببعد المنطقة الصناعية عن مركز المدينة وذلك نتيجة لوجود المخلفات سواء الصوتية أو المادية.
3-معايير اقتصادية:
تبعا لتقارب وتباعد المناطق الصناعية عن بعضها البعض.

المعايير التصميمية للمناطق الصناعية:
1-تسوية المواقع:
إن الغاية من تسوية المواقع هو توظيفها وحمايتها,ويتمثل بتغيير مستوى سطح الأرض لتهيئتها لإنشاء المباني والشوارع وممرات المشاة والمساحات العامة والمتنزهات والحدائق الترفيهية والتحكم بها ضد الكوارث الطبيعية ووضع المعايير المناسبة لظروفها المناخية والمكانية والوظيفية من أعمال ردم أو إزالة تربة وإنشاء الجدران الساندة وتثبيت درجة الميول.
2-أنظمة تصريف المياه:
في الماضي كانت المدن تعاني من السيول والفيضانات التي كانت تتخلل النسيج العمراني وتفصل ما بين الأحياء وتؤدي إلى اكتساح الجسور والطرق فلزم وضع الحلول المناسبة لتصريف مياه الأمطار. 
3-شرايين الحركة:
في الماضي كانت المدن تمتاز بالشوارع الضيقة والفراغات المحدودة,أما في الوقت الراهن فقد تغيرت وسائل النقل وتعددت متطلبات الحركة والوقوف.
أ-نظام حركة السيارات:
إن حركة السيارات لهل أكبر الأثر في عملية تشكيل المدن ,حيث يقوم معماري البيئة في بتصميم الطرق بناء على رغبة المستفيدين للتنقل بكل يسر وأمن وسهولة في أرجاء المدينة:
*الطرق بعرض (40م-60م)
* الشوارع بعرض (26م)
*الممرات بعرض (17.5م-19م)
ويتم استخدام أسلوب التشجير المنتظم في الطرق الرئيسية من اجل تحقيق الأمن والسلامة والمرونة لمستخدمي هذه الطرق.
ب-نظام حركة العربات الثانوية:
تم فصل حركة العربات الثانوية(الدراجات النارية والهوائية)عن الشوارع أو زيادة عرض الشوارع لدمج حركة وسائل النقل المتعددة بكل أمان.
ج-نظام حركة المشاة:
تعتبر حركة المشاة هي القوى الكبرى المؤثرة على تشكيل الفراغات وتوزيعها في المدن,ويتم إبراز وتعريف الممرات والتقاطعات والمداخل والساحات بما يلائمها من لوحات إرشادية وعناصر طبيعية لتحقيق المتعة والراحة للمشاة.

المعايير المتبعة في تشكيل الفراغات:
1-تحقيق الانسجام حول المباني والمناطق ذات الاهتمام الخاص بالجمهور وحماية محاور الحركة والفراغات لأغراض تجميل المظهر العام والمحافظة على هذه المناطق والاستفادة منها.
2-تأمين الفراغات الكافية لضمان الصحة العامة وسلامة وراحة ورفاهية المقيمين في المدينة.
3-تأمين الخصوصية المناسبة لكافة العناصر السكنية والمرافق العامة.
4-التغلب على الظروف المناخية عن طريق توظيف عمارة البيئة.
5-الحد من المخاطر التي قد تنشأ عن الحرائق أو الحوادث المرورية أو غيرها
6-سهولة توزيع الخدمات والمرافق العامة والقيام بأعمال التشغيل والصيانة .




المصنع :
نظام إنتاجي تستخدم فيه إمكانيات التصنيع لتحويل مجموعة من العناصر تسمى (المدخلات مثل الخامات) إلى مخرجات.

أهداف المصنع:
1-عائد مادي
2-توفير السلع 
3-توفير فرص عمل

عناصر المشروع الصناعي:
1-السلعة
2-السوق
3-رأس المال
4-مواد خام
5-المعدات والآلات
6-طاقة لتشغيل المعدات
7-أيدي عاملة للإشراف
8-المبنى الذي يحتوي على هذه العناصر
9-المواصلات للنقل
10-الإدارة والتنظيم حتى يكون المشروع ناجحا

تصنيف الصناعات:
1-التصنيف الشكلي (خفيفة-متوسطة- ثقيلة)
2-التصنيف الطبيعي (صناعات استخراجية -تحويلية)
3-التصنيف تبعا للمساحة (صناعات ممتدة-متوسطة – مكثفة)
4- تصنيف حسب متطلبات الإنتاج (بترولية-معدنية-كيماوية)
5-تصنيف بيئي (متداخلة-منفصلة)
6-التصنيف حسب الارتفاع (مصانع متعددة الطوابق-مصانع ذات طابق واحد)
7-أخرى
أولا:التصنيف الشكلي:
ا-الصناعات الخفيفة:
-يكون تخطيط مواقع هذه الصناعات قريبا من مناطق سكن العمال طالما لا يصدر منها أي ملوثات أو تكون مقلقة للراحة أو خطرة على الصحة.
-تحتاج إلى مساحات صغيرة تقريبا 1860م
-غالبا ما يكون نظامها الإنشائي يتكون من هياكل خفيفة بارتفاع 4.5م,وتكون المسافة بين كل عمودين من 9-12م
-أحمال السقف: ,35 ك نيوتن لكل متر مربع
-أحمال الأرض: 16 ك نيوتن لكل متر مربع


ب- الصناعات المتوسطة
-يكون تخطيط مواقع هذه الصناعات أيضا قريبا من مناطق سكن العمال
-ارتفاع الأسقف يتراوح بين 5.5م-6,5م
-المسافة بين كل دعامتين 18م
-أحمال السقف :يجب أن يصمم السقف بحيث يتحمل أحمال مركزية وأحمال الروافع المثبتة على السقف
-أحمال الأرضيات:25ك نيوتن لكل متر مربع


ج- الصناعات الثقيلة
غالبا ما تكون صناعات مقلقة للراحة وخطرة على الصحة ولها تأثيرات عكسية على استعمالات الأرض المجاورة لهذا تخطط مواقعها بعيدا عن الاستعمالات السكنية مثل صناعة الحديد والصلب وتكرير البترول والاسمنت والأسمدة الكيماوية
-تحتاج هذه الصناعات إلى مساحات كبيرة من أجل تخزين المواد الخام والسلع المنتجة وأيضا تحتاج إلى مساحات إضافية تكون حاجزا يحيط بهذه الصناعات ويفصلها عن الاستعمالات المجاورة لتقليل مضايقات الصناعة عن الجيران.
-هذا النوع من المصانع مصمم لإنتاج سلع ذات أحجام كبيرة.
-ارتفاع الأسقف من 6م-12م.
-أحمال الأسقف:يجب أن تصمم الأسقف بحيث تتحمل أحمال مركزة وأحمال موزعة .
-أحمال الأرضيات:15ك نيوتن لكل متر مربع-30 ك نيوتن لكل متر مربع.


ثانيا:التصنيف الطبيعي
ا-الصناعات الاستخراجية:
كالصناعات النووية المجمعة في الريف(لا بد أن تتم بعيدا عن المدينة )كصيد الأسماك وقطع الأخشاب والتعدين وهذا النوع من الصناعات يخلق مدنا في كثير من الأحيان.
ب-الصناعات التحويلية:
هذه الصناعات تحتاج إلى بيئة مدنية.


ثالثا:التصنيف تبعا للمساحة:
بالنسبة للمساحة تنقسم الصناعة إلى مجموعات: 
ا-صناعات ممتدة (منخفضة الكثافة العمالية) كثافة العمال تقريبا5-10عامل لكل فدان, وهذه الصناعات تحتاج إلى مساحات كبيرة (صناعة الحديد والصلب وتكرير البترول وصناعة السفن).
ب-صناعات متوسطة كثافة العمال تتراوح بين 15-25 عامل لكل فدان.
ج-صناعات مكثفة(عالية الكثافة العمالية) كثافة العمال 400 عامل لكل فدان.

رابعا:التصنيف البيئي
صناعات منفصلة:وهي تلك الصناعات التي تهدد صحة وراحة الإنسان, وبالتالي يجب توقيعها بعيدا عن وسط المدينة.
 صناعات متصلة:وهي تلك الصناعات التي لا تشكل خطرا على صحة الإنسان وراحته وولها علاقة تسويقية بقلب المدينة وبالتالي لا يمكن فصلها عن وسط المدينة.

خامسا :التصنيف تبعا للارتفاع
ا-مصانع بارتفاع طابق
ب-مصانع متعددة الطوابق

معايير اختيار موقع المصنع:
تنقسم هذه العوامل إلى ثلاثة مراحل:
1-العوامل الإقليمية:
ا-وفرة المواد الخام اللازمة للصناعة 
ب-وجود الأسواق اللازمة لتصريف منتجات الصناعة
ج-وجود المهارات المختلفة
د-المناخ المناسب
2-العوامل المحلية:
ا-المواد الخام 
ب-الأسواق
ج-القوى العاملة
د- النقل
ه-توفير المرافق العامة من مياه وكهرباء وغاز وتليفون.
و-توفير الخدمات العامة كالمدارس والمستشفيات والمساكن والمتاجر.
ز-توفير خدمات الأمن : الحماية من الحرائق.
ح- مناسبة التشريعات التي تسري على المدينة.
3-أسس اختيار الموقع
ا-شكل ومساحة قطعة الأرض
ب- مظاهر سطح الأرض
ج- مدى قرب الموقع من شبكة المرافق العامة الرئيسية والطرق
د-مناسبة المناخ المحلي 
ه التشريعات السارية على منطقة الموقع المقترح
و- سعر الأرض ومعدل الضريبة

متطلبات المكان:
1-أرض مستوية لا يزيد ميلها عن 5% بحيث يمكن تسويتها من غير مصاريف إضافية 
2- وجود بدائل من المواقع المختلفة لإقامة الصناعة عليها سواء في وسط المدينة أو على أطرافها وضواحيها
3-وجود وسيلة مباشرة لاتصال بالأطراف والضواحي مع سهولة الوصول إلى خطوط السكك الحديدية والطرق الرئيسية السريعة والمطارات والمجاري الملاحية إذا أمكن
4-أن يكون الموقع في حدود مسافة معقولة من سكن العمال وقريب من وسائل المواصلات التي يستخدمونها كالسكك الحديدية والأتوبيس والمترو ووسائل النقل العام التي تربط موقع السكن بالموقع المختار
5-سهولة الحصول على المرافق العامة 
6-مناسبة الاستعمالات التي تحيط بالموقع

معايير توقيع المصنع في قطعة الأرض:
عند توقيع المصنع في قطعة الأرض يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار النقاط التالية:
1-طبوغرافية الأرض
2-جيولوجية الأرض
3-توجيه المبنى

أولا :طبوغرافية الأرض وجيولوجيتها:
يجب الاستفادة من طبوغرافية الأرض قدر الإمكان ولكن مع الأخذ في الاعتبار:
ا –عدم وضع مناطق خطوط الإنتاج على ميل طبيعي 
ب-توفير كراجات تحت الأرض
ج-توفير مناطق تحميل مرتفعة


في حال أن ميل قطعة الأرض كبير فإن المصنع المتدرج سيكون الحل الأمثل مع توفير الآلات الميكانيكية لرفع المواد بين المستويات المختلفة

كما يجب أن ننوه إلى أن العامل الاقتصادي في عملية استغلال طبوغرافية الأرض هو عامل مهم وسأجمل في بعض النقاط ما يمكن أخذه في عين الاعتبار عند البدء بعملية تسوية الموقع:

-الاستفادة من المناطق التي يمكن استغلال الميول الطبيعية فيها وعمل موازنة بين عمليات الحفر والردم.
-المناطق التي تسمح فيها أوضاع الأرض بإقامة منشآت اقتصادية وذلك بالتقليل من استخدام الركائز والحوائط الساندة .
-الاستفادة من المناطق التي يمكن فيها تصريف المياه طبيعيا دون الحاجة إلى عمل ميول .
-عمل طرق في المناطق ذات الميول المعقولة.

ثانيا: توجيه المبنى:
يتم توجيه المبنى في الوضعية التي تحقق أكبر فائدة من العوامل البيئية وذلك بعد عمل دراسة مستفيضة للعوامل الجوية والبيئية المختلفة, فمثلا:
- يتم توجيه الفراغات التي تحتاج إلى إضاءة ثابتة إلي الشمال
- عدم توجيه المناطق التي ينتج منها غبار وروائح سامة في اتجاه الرياح السائدة
- عدم توجيه الميول في اتجاه الرياح السائدة وذلك لأن الميول تعمل على زيادة سرعة الرياح مما قد يؤدي إلى تطاير المواد وحدوث إصابات.
- استغلال الإضاءة الطبيعية لتوفير الطاقة.

المعايير التصميمية للمصانع
1-استخدام نظام إنشائي يسمح ب:
ا-ارتفاعات عالية
ب-مسافات أفقية طويلة بين الدعامات الرأسية
2-استخدام تغطيات تسمح باستغلال العوامل البيئية في توفير الطاقة 
3-توفير ظروف عمل مناسبة للقوى العاملة وذلك من خلال دراسة ما يلي:
ا-عملية التهوية سواء كانت ميكانيكية (آلات شفط)أو طبيعية (الشبابيك) وذلك لإخراج الروائح السامة والغبار
ب-تأسيس نظام تدفئة في الأماكن الباردة
ج-تأسيس نظام تكييف في الأماكن الحارة
د-التحكم في الضوضاء عن طريق استخدام مواد عازلة للصوت
ه-توفير الإضاءة الطبيعية والصناعية
و-توفير خدمات عامة للعمال كغرف الغيار والأدشاش الخ.....
4-التحكم في عملية انتشار الحرائق عن طريق:
ا-وضع أجهزة إنذار
ب-دراسة المسافات التي يمكن أن ينتشر فيها الدخن في حال حدوث حريق وعمل فتحات في الأسقف بين كل دعامتين لتصريف الدخان
ج-استخدام مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال 
ه-توفير مخارج للحريق مع سهولة الوصول إليها

5-تصميم أماكن العمل على الأسس الصحيحة للحصول على إنتاجية عالية وذلك عن طريق:
ا-دراسة علاقة العامل بالآلة لتوفير أعلى مستوى من الراحة وتجنب حدوث التعب الشديد للعامل
ب-توفير آلات النقل الميكانيكية
ج-تنظيم العمل وذلك بتقسيم العمال إلى مجموعات كل حسب تخصصه
6-توفير أماكن للتحميل والتفريغ على الأسس التالية:
ا-رصيف التحميل يجب أن يكون مزود بصفائح معدنية متحركة لتتناسب مع ارتفاعات الشاحنات 
المختلفة
ب- عدم توجيه الأرصفة أمام الرياح السائدة
7-توفير أماكن لتخزين المواد الخام
8- الوضع في الاعتبار احتمالية التمدد المستقبلي
منقول

وسوف أقوم بطرح كتاب عن المباني الصناعية بإذن الله


----------



## سوداني (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك ...

وفي انتظار الكتاب 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد الثرواني (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## MHnD Arch (2 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزاك بالخير ..
موضوع مفيد...شكرا


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

وشكرا جزيلا....


----------



## arch_lupy (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على مجهودك المتميز و انا بحاجة ماسة الى هذا الكتاب اذا امكن و ساكون ممتنه لك .


----------



## المهندسة ف (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مفيد ومشكور علي مجهودك الرائع 
والتصنيفات المختلفة للمناطق الصناعية مفيدة للحالات المختلفة والانواع المختلفة للصناعات 
ومن المهم دراسات الصناعات وتاثيرها البيئي 
حيث تم تصنيفها الي ثلاثة انواع 
القائمة السوداء 
والقائمة الرمادية 
والقائمة البيضاء 
حسب مقدار التلوث الناجم عنها


----------



## قطر الندى _2 (26 مايو 2009)

يسلمو يا احلى منتدى والله الي زمان بدور ع هيك اشي


----------



## mindvision (31 أغسطس 2010)

هل يوجد اي معايير دينية بالنسبة للمساجد في المناطق الصناعية ؟!؟!


----------



## m7md.arch (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب عاشت ايدك


----------



## malakmama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## سولارلونر (23 أغسطس 2013)

scarface6us قال:


> المنشآت الصناعية
> 
> 
> الصناعة حرفة قديمة لكنها ظلت معظم التاريخ قليلة الأهمية وعلى نطاق متواضع جدا كانت الصناعة مبعثرة في الريف وفي المدن على السواء وكانت في العصور الوسطى تهرب إلى الريف لتخفف من وطأة قيود نظام الطوائف والحرف.
> ...


شكرا جزيلا اين هو الكتاب؟


----------

